# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  The Cupcake Lounge

## LovableGoober

I hear there's a new cupcake place where Catfish Cove/Swadley's used to be. Anybody been there yet?

----------


## Charlie40

Yes, it isnt bad cupcakes are 2.50 they areregular size ones but they make everything from scratch is why the price is 2.50

----------


## kidzmom

The cupcakes are fabulous! I have tried most of the flavors and love them all. I am not normally a cupcake person but this place has me coming back again and again. The owners make everything from scratch with fresh ingredients. They are well worth what you pay for them. And the service is great as well, it is a comfortable place to hang out and not be afraid to take your kids  :Smile:  I give this place an A+.

----------


## MsDarkstar

I've been to The Cupcake Lounge, even started following them on Facebook shortly before they opened their store in the old Catfish Cove location.  I will say that I really like the concept they have going on, but so far the execution hasn't impressed me.

The lounge itself is pretty cool, I can definitely see it being a fantastic place for wedding & baby showers.  For those of you that haven't been there, they've got conversation/pit groupings all over; super comfy sofas & chairs, coffee tables, a few small dining tables.  They've got free wifi too, which is nice - but when we were there, there weren't any signs saying they had it and our machines didn't pick the signal up.  Not sure what was up with that, maybe things are changed now.  Other than that, we just had a few little nitpicky complaints - we wished there were some throw rugs on the floor or something to help tone down the echo in there, and while we thought the saucers were really cute we were also a little paranoid that we were going to drop & break them while attempting to eat our cupcakes since there wasn't really a good place to put the plates down.

Now for the actual cupcake review... overall, we weren't impressed with the cupcakes.  And by unimpressed, I think that I'll be the only one willing to give them a second chance.  We tried four different cupcakes: Banana Pudding, Red Velvet, Bam! (vanilla cake, caramel filling, chocolate frosting & sea salt sprinkled on top) and The King (banana cake filled w/a Hershey kiss, peanut butter frosting & chocolate shavings).  We'd rate the banana pudding about a 7 on a scale of 1-10; we love banana & the frosting had a good flavor but overall it reminded us of banana laffy taffy (almost fake banana flavor) and was dry.  Red Velvet was about a 3, it was also very dry, didn't have much flavor & the frosting was kind of crusty (like it'd been exposed to air too long).  Bam! was sickeningly sweet.  The cake itself was pretty good, but the caramel was really runny & way way too sweet.  The King had the most promise, I'd give it an 8.  It could've been a little more moist & it also had the crusty/dried out frosting issue but the flavor combo was yummy.

Before anyone flames me, I DID talk to the owner about our experience, gave her my honest opinion when we left.  I will definitely go back & give it another try, because I think a lot of the issues could be contributed to being in a new place, still trying to get used to a new oven & all that kind of thing.  I'm going to give them another month or so to get really into their groove then I'll try again.  I wish them the best of luck and really hope they succeed in their venture.

----------


## rcjunkie

> I've been to The Cupcake Lounge, even started following them on Facebook shortly before they opened their store in the old Catfish Cove location.  I will say that I really like the concept they have going on, but so far the execution hasn't impressed me.
> 
> The lounge itself is pretty cool, I can definitely see it being a fantastic place for wedding & baby showers.  For those of you that haven't been there, they've got conversation/pit groupings all over; super comfy sofas & chairs, coffee tables, a few small dining tables.  They've got free wifi too, which is nice - but when we were there, there weren't any signs saying they had it and our machines didn't pick the signal up.  Not sure what was up with that, maybe things are changed now.  Other than that, we just had a few little nitpicky complaints - we wished there were some throw rugs on the floor or something to help tone down the echo in there, and while we thought the saucers were really cute we were also a little paranoid that we were going to drop & break them while attempting to eat our cupcakes since there wasn't really a good place to put the plates down.
> 
> Now for the actual cupcake review... overall, we weren't impressed with the cupcakes.  And by unimpressed, I think that I'll be the only one willing to give them a second chance.  We tried four different cupcakes: Banana Pudding, Red Velvet, Bam! (vanilla cake, caramel filling, chocolate frosting & sea salt sprinkled on top) and The King (banana cake filled w/a Hershey kiss, peanut butter frosting & chocolate shavings).  We'd rate the banana pudding about a 7 on a scale of 1-10; we love banana & the frosting had a good flavor but overall it reminded us of banana laffy taffy (almost fake banana flavor) and was dry.  Red Velvet was about a 3, it was also very dry, didn't have much flavor & the frosting was kind of crusty (like it'd been exposed to air too long).  Bam! was sickeningly sweet.  The cake itself was pretty good, but the caramel was really runny & way way too sweet.  The King had the most promise, I'd give it an 8.  It could've been a little more moist & it also had the crusty/dried out frosting issue but the flavor combo was yummy.
> 
> Before anyone flames me, I DID talk to the owner about our experience, gave her my honest opinion when we left.  I will definitely go back & give it another try, because I think a lot of the issues could be contributed to being in a new place, still trying to get used to a new oven & all that kind of thing.  I'm going to give them another month or so to get really into their groove then I'll try again.  I wish them the best of luck and really hope they succeed in their venture.


Thanks for the excellant review, I will give them a try in a week or two.

----------


## catwoman

I haven't been in the place but had someone bring me some the frosting wasn't bad, but very, very dry I will not pay those prices for a dry cake I will drive to Gigi's first or make them here at home.

----------


## UGABulldawg

Great service, Great Cupcakes! I am a cookie and ice cream kind of guy, but was talked into getting some cupcakes for the office staff. Lots of flavors to choose from so I got a mixed dozen. My office staff loved them and so return visit has been requested. Flavors are crisp, the cupcake design is unique, and the price is minimal. Makes an office Friday, a birthday, or an I'm Sorry taste that much better. Try 'em out!

----------


## finestkind

Finally ate there last night. The cupcakes were ok, but the service wasn't that great. There is a place in Norman that we prefer!

----------


## Erin in Okc

I've tried just about every flavor, and I really love their cupcakes. I have had a couple of dry ones, but out of probably two dozen or more cupcakes, I'd say that's not bad. My favorite flavors are Buttercup, The 101, German Chocolate, butter pecan and chocolate thunder. Some of them weren't as good as they sounded. 
The atmosphere is nice, but it does have an echo. Also, they seem to only play christian music, which is a little annoying.

----------


## Erin in Okc

I've tried just about every flavor, and I do enjoy their cupcakes. Out of probably two dozen cupcakes, only a couple have been dry. My favorite flavors are buttercup, butter pecan, the 101, chocolate thunder, and the German Chocolate. 
Some of the flavors weren't as good as they sounded. Don't care much for the rolo, funky monkey, banana pudding, or the king. Oreo was fantastic, though. 
The atmosphere is nice, although I agree with the above poster that it needs some rugs to lessen the echo. Also, I don't usually want to stick around very long, because they seem to play christian music constantly.

----------


## Charlie40

What is wrong with Christian Music? I would rather hear that and in fact that is all I listen to because it is better than a lot of the junk a lot of restaurants and places play !!

----------


## Jesseda

I like the christian music at the cupcake lounge, it changes things up a bit, I think it is more enjoyable listening to christian music eating my cupcake, then listing to a song about a threesome, dropping it low take it to the floor or something about feeling so fly like a g6 (whatever that means probaly something nasty)

----------


## BBatesokc

> ... something about feeling so fly like a g6 (whatever that means probaly something nasty)


G6 = Gulfstream G650 (extremely expensive private jet)

----------


## Jesseda

> G6 = Gulfstream G650 (extremely expensive private jet)


lol, thanks, would have never known. I just looked up what the song was about, talking about getting wasted, oh well. I really dont understand why there is so many songs on the radio that talk about getting high,wasted, getting some, etc. its kinda getting over the top, but oh back to subject of cupcake lounge.

----------


## metro

> I've tried just about every flavor, and I really love their cupcakes. I have had a couple of dry ones, but out of probably two dozen or more cupcakes, I'd say that's not bad. My favorite flavors are Buttercup, The 101, German Chocolate, butter pecan and chocolate thunder. Some of them weren't as good as they sounded. 
> The atmosphere is nice, but it does have an echo. Also, they seem to only play christian music, which is a little annoying.


Heaven forbid they play positive music instead of the stuff promoting hopelessness on the secular dial. I'll probably make the drive to Moore to support them because they aren't playing Top40 crap.

----------


## MDot

> Heaven forbid they play positive music instead of the stuff promoting hopelessness on the secular dial. I'll probably make the drive to Moore to support them because they aren't playing Top40 crap.


Haha, amen.

----------


## SoonerDave

I really thought most of the steam had started to fade on the cupcake fad. Here's hoping folks still trying to cash in are basing their establishments more broadly than cupcakes. Read not too long ago (no, can't recall where, sorry) that some big-time names in the cupcake biz were starting to see interest levels fade, and the ones that were enduring were those with good, fundamental bakery offerings, not just places that threw out cupcakes. Made sense to me...

----------


## Jesseda

the cupcake lounge has more then just cupcakes, they have homemade chicken salad sandwhiches, potato salad, chips etc for lunches, also teas and coffees, they also make cakes

----------


## BBatesokc

Tried the one in MWC on Air Depot tonight. Not impressed. Got 4 different cupcakes and took them home with the dinner I had picked up at Pho My next door.

The store is pretty sad. They've been there 2 months and it looks like they are selling out of a partially abandoned warehouse.

The girl at the counter was very nice, but that was the only plus. The cupcakes are small and none were better than marginal. 4 cupcakes was almost $11 (crazy).

We tried the Dreamsicle, Cherry Limeaide, Cookies and Cream and some sort of double chocolate variety. The wife only had a bite or two of each half and didn't really like any of them. I thought they were okay, but nothing I'd ever seek out. They were all dry. Not sure when they were made (I picked them up around 7pm).

Nobody was in the store. I can't imagine they are going to last at this location.

----------

